# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Detroit Pistons



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [31-14] @ Detroit Pistons [33-13]*
 | Sunday, February 03 2008 | Detroit, Michigan | The Palace | 2:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ABC | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Despite another impressive effort by Dirk Nowitzki, the Dallas Mavericks continued their season-long inconsistency on the road their last game. 

Nowitzki and the Mavericks (31-14) hope to rebound Sunday, when they try to sweep their two-game series against the Detroit Pistons for the first time in five seasons. 

The 7-footer recorded his fourth straight double-double on Thursday in Dallas' 96-90 loss to the Eastern Conference-leading Boston Celtics. Nowitzki scored 31 points, including 17 in the third quarter. He also added 11 rebounds, six assists and three blocked shots. 

Nowitzki hit both free throws with 58 seconds left to tie the game at 90, but after coming down with the rebound on Paul Pierce's missed shot, Rajon Rondo grabbed the ball away and scored the go-ahead basket. 

"I had the rebound in my hand," Nowitzki said, "and then Rondo came out of nowhere and snuck it up to the basket before I could react." 

Despite failing to secure the rebound, coach Avery Johnson said Nowitzki, who is averaging 27.3 points the last four games, isn't to blame. 

"He came up big for us, and that's what we expect of him," Johnson said. "You know, we look for him when times are tough and sometimes we need to get his back." 

The Mavericks had a four-game winning streak end with Thursday's loss, and are just 11-11 on the road. Their last road win against a team that currently has a winning record was a 96-83 victory at Houston on Dec. 15. 

Dallas, which has won 12 of its last 15 overall -- including a 102-86 victory at home against the Pistons (33-13) on Jan. 9 -- is looking to bounce back against a Detroit team that has won four straight. 

The Pistons extended their longest winning streak since an 11-game run from Dec. 14-Jan. 4 with a 90-89 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers on Thursday. 

Tayshaun Prince scored 22 points while Chauncey Billups added 16 and seven assists. Detroit trailed by as many as 17 in the first half, but rallied as Prince's 3-pointer with four seconds to play provided the winning points. 

Billups credited the reserves, who outscored the Lakers' bench 29-19, for the win. 

"I was really proud of our bench. They were great," Billups said. "It was a big win for us." 

With the victory, Detroit improved to 16-4 at the Palace of Auburn Hills, and only the Celtics have a better record at home. Detroit is averaging just 99.0 points at home, but the defense is holding opponents to just 87.0 per game. 

The Pistons have lost consecutive games to the Mavericks, including January's loss. Dallas shot 56.8 percent in the game, went 10-for-16 from 3-point range and Nowitzki had 23 points on 10-of-15 shooting. 

Dallas and Detroit have alternated decisions in the last seven games at the Palace, where the Mavericks won 92-88 last season. 



*Starting Lineups*





































*Chauncey Billups - Rip Hamilton - Tayshaun Prince - Antonio McDyess - Rasheed Wallace*

*vs.*





































*Jason Terry - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Pistons:* None. 
*Mavs:* Jerry Stackhouse (right hamstring) is day-to-day. Devin Harris (left ankle) is out.











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why are there even games on Super Bowl Sunday ? :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good grief, 5/24 in the first quarter, Dallas misses the last 14 shots. 

Still only down 6 though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Both teams look like they want to watch the Super Bowl, the defense is good, but they are also missing a lot of very makeable shots.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont know how yo confirm this but I think Dallas Mavs may be the most losingest organization in all the sports when playing on national TV...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*67*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Give the Pistons credit for their D, but the second half was pathetic. If you don't want to win, just mail it in. I'm getting tired of their inconsistent play and it's still more than two months until the playoffs. It was a collective no-show today.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I fortunately was playing Super Mario Party 8 when the game was in progress.

:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you win ? :sadbanana:


----------

